# Becoming a dev? ???



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I've had my dx since the day it came out n a friend showed me how 2 root n all the roms n all the Modding I could do... once I fig out how 2 flash stuff n how 2 unbrick my fone I fell n love wit it... I'm soooo fascinated by all the apps devs have created I love roms n EVERYTHING android... my obsession wit my fone is crazy now... i was thinking of putting tht 2 sum use so my question is how does sum1 become a dev like what kind of school or what classes should I take or books ... I pretty much wanna become a full fledged dev... any advice is appreciated

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

The question is who do you want to work for and how you were thinking of doing it.

The answer to the first one is complicated. Firstoff, if you're looking into a job for an established company, you would need at least a degree in computer sciences with minors in java, XML, and Linux administration to be considered. However if you had an idea that you could bring to market yourself, you would be able to get away with learning without getting degrees, granted you would still need to know what you're doing.

Next is the question of what you would do with your knowlage. Most app developers have to run their ideas past venture capitalists to get the nessary funding to develop the app. In the typical silicone valley startup (I have much experience with them) you start out not developing and coding, but rather gathering a team to help you develop your app concept. Based on the app, this could be anywhere from 2 or 3 guys, to hundreds. After funding and a development team is procured, next starts the app coding process. Typically, this takes almost a month to complete based on the app. Most Android apps have almost 2,000,000 lines of java, XML, and general Linux code.

If you can manage past that, you then can drop it into the market and hope for the best. Most of the time, apps will need some adverts or marketing promotions to take off, but once they do, you and your team will make bank.


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

Or you can just download the android sdk and do a lot of Googling likenost of the developers on this forum and on XDA.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Grab the Android SDK and Android App Inventor. They'll help leapfrog your learning. There's also tons of books which can walk you through learning how to write programs. I think AndroidPolice is raffling a few away this week.


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

kingdroid, I'm right there with you!

Based on my learning experiences thus far, these guys are saying the same things I have been told by others... it helps if you have an idea of what you want to accomplish as a dev but it isn't exactly a pre-requisite to learning. I have tons of ideas and know what I want to do as a dev but my coding background is *very* limited beyond what I was exposed to in school (and it wasn't much), so I am turning to using books and googling to fill the gap. I recommend this book if you don't have any Java knowledge... it provides a basic foundation in that language and how it applies to Android programming (since 'Andy apps are written in Java) towards the end of the book. After that, there is this book which will get you started on how to build stuff in the SDK so that you can get it on the market. There's also oodles of stuff freely available on the web, including OpenCourseWare classes that you can follow along with to help get your learn on.


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Grab the Android SDK and Android App Inventor. They'll help leapfrog your learning. There's also tons of books which can walk you through learning how to write programs. I think AndroidPolice is raffling a few away this week.


I just found the App Inventor, it is awesome.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Well 2 b quite honest I'm not sure I would love 2 learn 2 make roms like cm7 n tranquility or make a really fun game or nething wit comps n android... n I would love if I could make a living frm computers n programming... all I no is tht when I'm on these forums n sum1 post a dl 2 a mod 4 my fone or an app I always say man I wish I knew how 2 do tht...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank u guys 4 the suggestions very helpful... wasn't sure if I would get replies... hope u guys enjoy ur freedom day n b safe...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

